# Please help with tank canopy/hood build.



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi again people. I have been really busy lately organising everything thats going to happen when setting my new mbuna tank up. I have selected which plan i will use for building my tank stand. I have looked the hood plans on the library and the only one that i seldom like is this:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_canopy.php

Now i like the framework for this hood, but i dont like the way the flap at the front comes up and you can see under the hood.

I'm looking for help, ideas and what to do to make my own doors on top of the hood.

I want two doors that flap up so i can reach anywhere inside the tank without lifting the hood or anything like that. I think some of you may know what i mean. Hopefully someone does.

One more question should i leave the back of the hood open for filters and things like that or cut notches out for them. Would the open back side help with gas exchange aswell?

Any help would be greatfully appreciated.
Where are you DIY nerds, please help.

Thanks.

EDIT: I have searched the internet high and low all week and cant find anything usefull.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I will be building one very similar to what you are describing in a week or two.

I can post photos of the steps if you are interested.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

that would be great help, awsome. Thanks dude.
Will be on the lookout.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

not sure if this is what you meant by "2 doors flapping up", but this is what i did with my canopy when i made mine...


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

venustus19: Great idea! I hadn't thought of that!

Do you have any problems with the hood warping or twisting? I might incorperate it into my build!


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I built my own hood, used a 1x6 for the front and sides, cut at a 45 degree angle for the corners, the top I used a 1x8 and a 1x6, the 1x6 is attached to the sides, I didn't use a back for filter and stuff, the 1x8 is attached to the 1x6 with 2 hinges on the top, I then put trim around the top to hide the lid. Can take some pics to show you because I didn't take any while building. You can see in the pic below what it looks like.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

venustus19 said:


> not sure if this is what you meant by "2 doors flapping up", but this is what i did with my canopy when i made mine...


I like that, except i want the doors to come back from the front, instead of the side like you have. Thanks for the help.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

tmds3 said:


> I built my own hood, used a 1x6 for the front and sides, cut at a 45 degree angle for the corners, the top I used a 1x8 and a 1x6, the 1x6 is attached to the sides, I didn't use a back for filter and stuff, the 1x8 is attached to the 1x6 with 2 hinges on the top, I then put trim around the top to hide the lid. Can take some pics to show you because I didn't take any while building. You can see in the pic below what it looks like.


looks cool, can you take pics so i can see it closer where you have joined everything so i can see if its what i want.

Thanks.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

redblufffishguy said:


> venustus19: Great idea! I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> Do you have any problems with the hood warping or twisting? I might incorperate it into my build!


I still would like you to post pics of your build as i'm not gona build mine till i do my stand.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a shot of the inside corner, I put a brace on it because I figure on moving the canopy everytime I do maintenance on the tank








Here you can see how the trim fits over the outside of the lid








Here you can see the back and the way the back part of the top and the trim are attached to the side piece 








Here is the top shot of the corner to see how it all goes together. the pieces of small wood is where the canopy sits in the edge of the tank, I have one in each corner and in the center of the front, I have a canopy i bought from the LFS with the lights and doors that is hidden underneath so I dont have to worry to much about moisture getting on the canopy








Here is a shot of the top, you can see the hinges and the hole I drilled to be able to lift the lid


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Also I only spent about 20-30 bucks for all the wood and paint for the canopy, versus 190 bucks in the fish store


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

ck out this link..has a material take off to.

http://www.garf.org/calculators/BuildLo ... Canopy.asp


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the pictures tmds3 very much appreciated, nice design, i'l note that on my list, for which i'm gona use. Havent made my mind up on what yet, as i wana see as much hoods as possible.

Thanks again.

Checked that link before, it doesnt work for me for some reason.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i didn't take pictures of the build, sorry...

i could probably either draw it up on sketch-up or take more pics of the canopy if you are interested in more detail... i do not use that hood anymore, as i moved my tank to basement, and against the wall, and the hood was a custom build for the previous location...
let me know if you want more detail, and i'll have to work on it next week for ya.



redblufffishguy said:


> venustus19: Great idea! I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> Do you have any problems with the hood warping or twisting? I might incorperate it into my build!


you can see some warping in both lids if you look closely... i don't ness think i put enough finishing on the hood, so that might be why it was warping a bit... plus it was upstairs in a finished "attic" room where it was warm in the summer and cold in the winter, so not sure if that had an affect on it too... it was not a terrible warp, but a warp none-the-less.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

ops i meant that message for redblufffishguy, i thought he was the one reply in that message you wrote.
I would mind if you could do up some sort of plan for me to look at and get ideas, only if you want to. Id appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's my hood in CAD. I actually built it and use it on my 55g tank. Held together with nothing but tempered finishing nails. Spray painted the outside back and the inside white, and used a 4' long piano hinge for the door. Its built pretty solid from poplar board from home depot - needed a solid canopy to hold my fat cat :lol: Move it around every week for water changes - haven't had any problems with warping or twisting or deformation or the boards wanting to come out or nothin. Wanted something very simple to match the very simple pet store black stand.



















note: when I actually built it, I decided the two little support boards on the inside of the lid weren't actually needed, so they don't actually exist. Also, there is a board across the back, but it doesn't go the who way down to the tank - there is a gap just big enough for my HOB filters. You can sort of see the bottom of the board in the second pic.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i like the idea of that Rhinox except for the door opening from the front. I would like the doors to open from the top of the hood so i cant see under the hood and lights dont blind me. Also looks better in my opnion. Two doors notched out of the top of the hood and hinged on so i can lift for feeding and water changes.

Do my lights need to be at the back end of the hood for me to have doors on the top?, would i need to 2 bulbs or one?

Thanks again guys for the pics and help.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats fine just giving you the idea. Seeing under the hood really isn't a problem its only open to feed and clean. I wanted my hood to open from the front so that when I opened it, the lights were still shining down into the tank. The lights don't blind me either, I use a shop light fixture 2x48" t12 with 6500K bulbs, with a built in reflector that points the lights downward. My theory was lights needed to be as close to the front as possible. My reasoning was that if the lights are in the back, then I would only ever get to see the fish lit from the back, so I would never really get to see their colors, more like a silhouette. I wanted the light reflecting off the front of the fish. I couldn't figure out a way to keep the light in the front and keep the tank lit when the hood was open without having the front open. Form follows function, basic rule of design.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

i see what you mean, i'l have to more thinking on that now that you have said that. Thanks mate appreciate the help.


----------

